# My Land Dolphin



## Airborne80 (Feb 13, 2011)

Only people who are on this forum... might... JUST might, understand how much I love my Charlie. Here is a video I made today for his youtube channel. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Anlina (Jul 2, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

absolutely lovely video  I like how Charley checks back with you before swimming after the stick: "Ya sure, daddy? Are you sure? Seriously? Well, then okay, here I go!"


----------



## Airborne80 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you for watching and for the kind words


----------



## Airborne80 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hahah... that is soooo cool that you keyed in on that  It is such a Charlie thing. You know how many Golden s get into a habit of doing things the same way every time? Well..... he always does this ... look back and wait for me to direct him thing but only with me hahah. If my wife throws a ball or a stick into the river... he just goes straight to it. I just love the Golden personality  Thanks for watching


----------

